# Stink Vent Roof Cover



## bizpm (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi,

We were up on our roof of our 2006 26RS this afternoon, checking it out for the "season". We discovered that the stink vent cover is missing. There is a black pipe, 2 inches in diameter (or so), sticking straight up through the roof. It is surrounded by what appears to be a 5 inch (or so) diameter white pipe--but which must actually be a broken cover. The cap is clearly missing and the "pipe" looking white part has jagged edges like it's broken. It's still 3-4 inches tall. The black pipe is just a bit taller.

So, I'd about rather be boiled in oil than peel off the gobs of dicor and actually replace the whole thing. Can I replace just the cap? Ideas about with what?

Other suggestions?

I don't even know what the thing looked like before it was missing.

Thanks,
Biz


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Use a little heat (old hair dryer) and the Dicor is easy to remove. Use a plastic scrapper and it will only take 5 minutes. A replacement vent cover only cost $7.00 at your local RV store.

Vent cap


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

It sounds like you are just missing the top cover to for the pipe. I have lost them before, they are supposed to have a screw in it to keep it on, but sometimes they missed or stripped out the screw and it comes loose. I The pipe was more than likely horribly cut from the factory, I have one that is cut perfectly strait and one that looks like they cut it off with an axe.

If it wasn't dark, windy and cold out right now I would take a picture of mine, but I don't feel like getting on the roof right now.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Does it hurt anything to leave it without the cover? I think rain water going into that vent would go into the tank/tanks and since the accumulation is so small it will never flood.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

I have used these before....Vent Cap
I guess they are better than nothing. Definitely easy to install.

Bob


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

I installed one of these. If we were camping for more than 3 days, my DW would complain about the odor when she flushed the toilet. This stopped that problem and the sun is not going to estroy stainless steel. 
My link


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Joe/GA said:


> I installed one of these. If we were camping for more than 3 days, my DW would complain about the odor when she flushed the toilet. This stopped that problem and the sun is not going to estroy stainless steel.
> My link


Getting high tech with the stinky vents, are we?









Bob


----------



## bizpm (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks very much!

Biz


----------

